# Do you like the lay out of this page?



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi y'all! I thought I'd get your input before going any further. I want to put all my pictures up. Do you like this lay out? Will you get tired of scrolling, or would you prefer thumbnails?
Or??? Should I put the pics on a video?
http://oct31man.com/2007pics.htm
Thanks for your help! ---Robert


----------



## fairywitch (Jul 22, 2007)

I think it is cool the way it is. A person must also please trhemselves!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Looks good to me


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks! I went ahead and put more pics up.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I think it looks great too, Oct31!! You've definitely created an excellent contribution to society, offering them a haunt such as this during Halloween--I've never seen anything like it!!  Wish I could take a walk-through myself!   Very fine job on your website!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Laurie!


----------

